# 5 button mouse

## keschrich

I have a Kensington Mouse In a Box 5 button optical mouse (thats five buttons as in four physical buttons and a clickable wheel)... I'm trying to get the 4th and 5th buttons to work, but xev looks at the fourth button as being a dupe of button 2 and doesnt even notice when i hit the 5th...anybody know how to make use of them?

----------

## Naan Yaar

These threads may help:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6679

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=10956

----------

## AdamG

i always found the tutorial at linuxbrit.net helpfull

http://linuxbrit.net/tips/#mbuttons

 :Razz: 

----------

## keschrich

I've tried all of this and it still doesn't work..  I'm not using an Intelemouse Explorer, it's a Kensington Mouse-In-A-Box, if it makes a difference...

One question I'm wondering about now is, the mouse can be used as either a USB or PS/2 mouse.  Currently I have it set up as PS/2, do I have to use USB for the extra buttons?

----------

## Dic

check this out http://p-two.net/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=2

with it i can get all the buttons on my m$ intellimouse explorer workin

----------

## russryder

is there anyway to make it run during startup?

----------

